# Places Worth Visiting



## Squirrel (Aug 30, 2008)

Couldn't find a thread like this, so I'll make one.

Post and talk about places, sights, or tourist attractions worth traveling to and seeing or places you'd like to go some day.

The Rappahannock River is one of my favorites. It's got nice, natural scenery and a river that twists and bends with plenty of plants, rocks, and wildlife that make it even better. The power lines and mosquitos detract from it, though.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Somewhere like this place... if only...


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2008)

Things that are not in travel guides.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

Random small villages in Europe. They're absolutely amazing. Especially in the south of France <3 

I love most places with a history; I went away with my parents for week and the highlight of the whole trip for me was having dinner in a 600-year-old pub in Hastings (with an added bonus of the ceiling being so low, nearly everyone but me had to duck to get though doors X3). Places in Italy, Turkey, Rome, Greece; somewhere where you can walk around and wonder what it was like thousands of years ago. 

I'd love to get to visit the U.S., Egypt, Australia, Germany and most of Asia at some point in my life.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 30, 2008)

San Francisco.

The city in the fog.. <3

You can be nearly as eccentric as you want, and nobody'll look at you funny.

Except maybe tourists, but what do they know? :B


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Scotland.

Particularly Stirling.

BECAUSE I LIVE HERE. :3


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

Irvine, California. Kelly Clarkson wrote a song here (It's called Irvine. -_-;), Will Ferrell lived here (I'm going to his middle school and high school!), and just cuz.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

Alaska's nice too! :D

We have mountains!

And bears!

It's _so_ much better than Kenya!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 2, 2008)

My town (Lexington) is very historic. But I know all about it (I've been there my whole life), so it isn't all to fascinating to me anymore.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 5, 2008)

Here! The one and only TCod forums! *shot*

Uhhhh.... Taiwan's quite nice. It's kinda stuffy, but you can buy all these anime-related stuff for cheap prices. And the food's goooood.....


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 5, 2008)

The Giant's Causeway in Northern Ireland. I dont' care how typical it is, but it's amazing.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

I've heard some pretty decent things about Pawleys Island, South Carolina. Nice beaches, and it's not big enough to be _completely_ flooded with tourists.
But in the summer the traffic is absolutely horrible from tourists.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 5, 2008)

Rome, Prague


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 7, 2008)

Carcassonne, France

Carbisdale


----------

